# My 2 cents: TiVo controlled HD-DVD player



## AJ's Dad (Dec 28, 2006)

I just got the S3. What I would really like is an HD-DVD player that plugs into the back of my S3 and is controlled by the software in TiVo. That way I could use just the TiVo remote and all my video and audio would come out of one HDMI out. Would this be hard? In the Now Playing list it could include whatever DVD is in the player. It would be sweet. If there is already a thread about this, please guide me to it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Second that... I'd settle for a regular DVD player, too (and the S2 should support it as well). Better yet, a burner.

P.S. I'm not looking for Tivo to sell these devices, just allow standard external drives to work by hooking them up to USB.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The question would be, "what is standard"?

Would such a drive or capabilities potentially affect its Cablecard status?

Would TiVo really want to license and code for HD-DVD. Or BluRay?

Would the hardware even support it?

Would choosing one affect any partnerships they do have?

IMO, they are just as well off further developing their online video service.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Would such a drive or capabilities potentially affect its Cablecard status?


That may be the sticking point, for the Series 3. It shouldn't stop it going ahead for the Series 2.



> _Would the hardware even support it?
> 
> Would choosing one affect any partnerships they do have?_


There are already DVD-burning Tivos available. This would just be a way to add the capability to other units. (Talking in terms of the SD version, I mean.)



> _IMO, they are just as well off further developing their online video service._


I don't see how those are mutually exclusive.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

DVD-Video is practically a standard, at least with one licensing body to chose from. That would leave only USB bandwidth and drive interfaces the only issue.

Right now, HiDef DVDs are in two format camps, and chosing the wrong one could affect partnerships.

As for hardware, I think AACS requires quite a bit of hardware to decrypt, more than the Series 3 has.

and there is no revenue to be gained for offereing the capability, unless they sell a TiVo HD-DVD drive whose purchase purchases a license for HD-DVD, athough practically, I don't think they could start development now and be much cheaper than players that will be in the market by the time they could launch.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

AJ's Dad said:


> Would this be hard?


_Outputting_ it wouldn't be hard at all. Finding a DVD recorder to accept it would be considerably harder - it takes compatable "smarts" on _BOTH_ sides of an interface to work.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

WayneCarter said:


> _Outputting_ it wouldn't be hard at all. Finding a DVD recorder to accept it would be considerably harder - it takes compatable "smarts" on _BOTH_ sides of an interface to work.


Don't get what you mean. The OP was wanting, TMK, a plug in USB (I suppose) HD-DVD drive, A-La Xbox360, and the UI and underlying software to support it.


----------

